# Re-edition nylon or saffiano?



## lotusflowerbaum

I can't decide and need help, what would you pick and why?

If I decide to go with nylon:
1. Does the nylon become wrinkled looking after wear? What's the longevity of Prada nylon?
2. More color choices are available! 
3. More carefree and casual 

If I decide to go with Saffiano:
1. Wear and tear would be better (I assume), more durable and sturdy
2. But less color choices available


Nylon: https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...005_Re_Nylon_bag.1BH204_R064_F0F24_V_V1L.html

Saffiano: https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/b...fiano_leather_bag.1BH204_NZV_F0632_V_V2M.html


----------



## bisousx

I love the nylon because it’s flexible (easy to pack and store in luggage), soft and durable. I’ve only had mine for a couple months now but so far so good with heavy usage.


----------



## jessgirlbby

I have the nylon because I wanted it for a casual everyday bag. It's super easy to clean - I remember once I had an oil spot on it, came out very easily. I've had mine since 2019 and it looks brand new, with no wear and tear. 

I have found the nylon also works well as an evening bag when you take the crossbody strap and tag off and just use the chain.


----------



## loves

For Prada I always go for nylon.


----------



## ghoulish

Another vote for nylon. Black is a timeless classic and will show the least amount of dirt overtime, but I do enjoy some of the other color options as well. Just note that if you choose a lighter nylon, you will have to be more careful with it. I don't find them any less fussy than a lighter colored lambskin bag, though.


----------



## MarkWoo

if you plan to use for daily basis, nylon is better , even though it will wear and maybe got some marks, minor hairlines , and stains. but you can easily get away with black nylon bag. It would show less wear than other colors.  here is a blue nylon bag I saw on the pre loved market.  Personally, for 2005 I would go for saffiano, I like it in gold hardware though.


----------



## jackie100

I've been debating this for a long time. At first I liked the Saffiano black w/gold. I was obsessed with it. But after seeing youtube videos on my big screen tv where I can see the details I think the nylon and silver looks better even though I'm a gold hardware person. The black nylon and silver just looks edgier and "cooler". 

When it comes to saffiano I think the Cameo Beige looks better than the black. 

I am still not 100% decided but leaning more towards the black nylon. It has more of a street style vibe to it.


----------



## Goldilocks09

I tried on the black saffiano with gold hardware and would personally choose this over the nylon.

For me the leather makes it a bit dressier, gold suits my style over silver, and when just using the gold chain I think the leather makes it a perfect evening bag compared to nylon. However I also understand that nylon may be better and more casual for every day use.


----------



## chiclawyer

I have the black nylon version and highly recommend it! It’s such a versatile bag, as it can be worn as a sporty crossbody or a chain strap shoulder bag. Also, the little pouch is such a handy accessory — I use it everyday to hold my airpods and just attach it to the d-ring of whatever bag I’m carrying that day. I strongly prefer the nylon over the saffiano — I think this bag looks better with a little slouch (which the stiff saffiano doesn’t have), and I prefer the silver hardware because it’s more casual and modern feeling. I ordinarily love gold hardware on bags, but I prefer silver on prada bags.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I honestly prefer the nylon over the saffiano leather. There's something about the nylon that I've always preferred. I just feel it's trendier and more casual. I dress casual, even for work, and it just looks better for what I wear. I have the nylon backpack, and I love it. It just works for my style.


----------

